# remote start help



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

now more issues with my tiguan. remote start only works sometime. my car does not have check engine light but when i use remote start it wont start up my car and show me a CEL. called dealer and they told me its normal on low gas but i have 190 miles gas on it???? thats consider low?????? check out the video. 



https://youtu.be/StOCv72FD3U


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

That stinks. I was planning to get the OEM remote start for my wife's new 2018 Tiquan we picked up last weekend. This is not the first time I have heard of the OEM remote start having issues.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

16VSerenity said:


> That stinks. I was planning to get the OEM remote start for my wife's new 2018 Tiquan we picked up last weekend. This is not the first time I have heard of the OEM remote start having issues.


the thing is that tell me thats normal???? anybody else ?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Initially I was holding the second press for a bit while it started and that would cause it to start then immediately shut down. Haven't had a problem since I've just been tapping it.


----------



## Project2501 (May 17, 2018)

I call b.s. on the dealers info. As of today, I have 105 miles left on mine and I have zero issues in getting remote start to work. Best to take it in. Maybe contact VoA and speak with a representative if you get any push back.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

I occasionally have a failed start. I go thru the sequence on the fob, the engine turns over and runs for like 1 second then shuts off. After that, it refuses to start remotely and the check engine light is on. It will start normally when I get in to drive off and the MIL light is on without throwing any codes. Strange behavior for sure but I'm about to let the dealer check it out.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

1054521247 said:


> now more issues with my tiguan. remote start only works sometime. my car does not have check engine light but when i use remote start it wont start up my car and show me a CEL. called dealer and they told me its normal on low gas but i have 190 miles gas on it???? thats consider low?????? check out the video.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/StOCv72FD3U


He is correct...per the Owners Manual (and my own experience), Remote Start will not operate when the vehicle is low on fuel.

HOWEVER...

The threshold for "low fuel" is determined by the Low Fuel indicator on the dash (50-55 miles, I believe). If your indicator is not lit, the vehicle should be remote starting.


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

I would take it in, the car flashing the CEL when remote starting is odd. Low fuel is dictated by the low fuel indicator we get at about 50-55miles left. Beyond that, you can ensure all the lights are off on the interior, and then do one lock to close and then double tap the remote start. Best of luck.


----------



## jeremy digital (Dec 19, 2002)

*Same problem!*

I'm experiencing the same issue with my remote start on my Tiguan too. will bring to dealer when I can, any further developments with yours?


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

jeremy digital said:


> I'm experiencing the same issue with my remote start on my Tiguan too. will bring to dealer when I can, any further developments with yours?


Not yet. VW dealer its far away from me. Im going in tomorrow, i will update once they said something about it.


----------



## jeremy digital (Dec 19, 2002)

*P2440*

Had Autozone scan code for CEL, apparently auto start doesn't work if CEL is on. I got P2440 code for secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve Stuck open Bank 1.


----------



## spencer999 (Jun 5, 2018)

You have a "pending" check engine code. I had the P2440 code on our new one. It took the dealer three tries but finally replaced the Secondary Air Pump and NOT the valve as the code suggests (they replaced the valve the first time). Once they made this change, the remote start has worked flawlessly since.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Remote start functioning perfectly for me until yesterday when it wouldn't start the vehicle. No check engine light before, during, or after the attempts.
Tried again after a quick 30 minute drive, and this time the engine attempted to start but wouldn't turn over. Started it manually immediately afterwards without issue.

I'm inclined to think it's a voltage issue, but can't say for certain yet.


----------



## spencer999 (Jun 5, 2018)

I am willing to bet that you have a "pending code" P2440. The CEL does not need to be on yet for the remote start to be disabled. It can be a pending code.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

just got my car back today. looks like its working fine now. i was told "There was a sporadic misfire on cylinder #2". i will have to drive it for a few days to ensure problem is gone.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

after all it went bad again this morning.......... fuel tank more than 1/2. range 250 miles. At first attempt it started up half way where the engine sounded and shut off. later try again show me a CEL again.


----------



## 3606367 (Apr 19, 2019)

*Remote start and p2440 fault code*



spencer999 said:


> You have a "pending" check engine code. I had the P2440 code on our new one. It took the dealer three tries but finally replaced the Secondary Air Pump and NOT the valve as the code suggests (they replaced the valve the first time). Once they made this change, the remote start has worked flawlessly since.


Did this solve the problem for good. In the same boat, dropped ride off at dealer only have 2200 mile on a 2019. The code p2440 pops up every couple weeks Thanks for the help.

I feel like the only people finding out there is a fault code are the ones with remote start because by default remote start won't operate if fault codes is in the system. I wonder if non remote start Tiguans have the fault code as well many could be none the wiser because it is not showing up as a check engine light. Only shows up if you get VW to scan or you scan it yourself with obd scanner tool. It's a very annoying fault code to be happening so early on. I wonder why there is no warning from cars on board dash alerting you of the fault code.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Rico13 said:


> .... I feel like the only people finding out there is a fault code are the ones with remote start because by default remote start won't operate if fault codes is in the system. I wonder if non remote start Tiguans have the fault code as well many could be none the wiser because it is not showing up as a check engine light. Only shows up if you get VW to scan or you scan it yourself with obd scanner tool. It's a very annoying fault code to be happening so early on. I wonder why there is no warning from cars on board dash alerting you of the fault code.


Why do you think a recorded code that does not create a CEL is a problem? If it was a problem, there would be a CEL.


----------



## BigBossK (Mar 14, 2019)

Same issue, CEL with P2240 code. This happened when I first used remote start and noticed it shut itself off after 5 seconds. When I manually started the engine the CEL came on. I made an appointment with VW service center, then wouldn't you know it, 2 days later the CEL went away. I'm still going to take it into service and see what's really making it do that but I only have 2100 miles on the tiguan so far. What gives?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I can chime in with some info. I actually never had problem starting the car with the remote, it always starts no problem. Possible I just got lucky.
However few weeks ago I was doing routine VCDS scan and noticed there is a P2440 code stored in the engine module. According to VCDS, the code happened at 2119 miles and occurred 3 more times since then. Never had check engine light turn on 
Seems like P2440 is going to be a common problem on this engine


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Not sure if that code is what I had my CEL light for but a common issue is with a fitting on the secondary air pump. It will cause a CEL light and the car will not remote start.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> ....However few weeks ago I was doing routine VCDS scan and noticed there is a P2440 code stored in the engine module. According to VCDS, the code happened at 2119 miles and occurred 3 more times since then. Never had check engine light turn on
> Seems like P2440 is going to be a common problem on this engine


So, what "problem" has this stored code caused in your vehicle? Please be specific. Just a comment, a stored code without a CEL is not a "problem".


----------



## 3606367 (Apr 19, 2019)

*Back again!!!!*

P2440 code has returned even after VW has replaced the secondary air pump. Was working well for about a month. I also keep getting a low voltage warning every once in awhile.Hard to determine why because it moves warning around as far as location. This time it is the left headlight. Love the car just tired of going to service. Any ideas on what may be happening?


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

My wife just bought a brand new 2019 Tiguan a couple weeks ago.
Check engine light came on today, just over 200 miles. :facepalm:

Checked it and the code was P2440. It had 11 faults total. 

How can a brand new car have so many fault codes? Seriously

edit:words


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

VWBora18T said:


> My wife just bought a brand new 2019 Tiguan a couple weeks ago.
> Check engine light came on today, just over 200 miles. :facepalm:
> 
> Checked it and the code was P2440. It had 11 faults total.
> ...


We are taking our Tiguan to service for that. First time it came up was at 1900miles.
This must be a manufacturing defect since it comes up this early. 

Take it in! The more incidents they get the sooner they will try to find a fix and issue at least TSB. As far I can tell there is nothing right now.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

OEMplusCC said:


> We are taking our Tiguan to service for that. First time it came up was at 1900miles.
> This must be a manufacturing defect since it comes up this early.
> 
> Take it in! The more incidents they get the sooner they will try to find a fix and issue at least TSB. As far I can tell there is nothing right now.


We’re taking it in tomorrow morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Dropped off the car at 8am today, just picked it up at 1pm. They performed a "voltage drop test" on wiring for pump and valve- didn't find a problem so techline recommends replacing the pump.
They replaced the secondary air pump, p/n 04E-959-231-C.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

VWBora18T said:


> Dropped off the car at 8am today, just picked it up at 1pm. They performed a "voltage drop test" on wiring for pump and valve- didn't find a problem so techline recommends replacing the pump.
> They replaced the secondary air pump, p/n 04E-959-231-C.


I have feeling they will do same for us(taking in tomorrow) but I heard that new pump is not the fix. Apparently some seal that goes to that pump is the root cause. Anyway, new pump will not hurt


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

OEMplusCC said:


> I have feeling they will do same for us(taking in tomorrow) but I heard that new pump is not the fix. Apparently some seal that goes to that pump is the root cause. Anyway, new pump will not hurt


Where’d you hear that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

VWBora18T said:


> Where’d you hear that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Internet  so it must be true. Anyway, Ill just keep eye on it and see what happens

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Report back after you take it in. I’ll post back with any updates as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3606367 (Apr 19, 2019)

*Ecu update*

So got back from VW Tuesday there is a newly released update for the remote start issues. They installed and explained this should help,but to keep a watchful eye.:facepalm: So far so good.I'll keep y'all posted of any fault codes or cel lights.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Sitting at VW service. Apperantly there is new TSB stating this is a software issue. Im getting new software, will post with more info.

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Sitting at VW service. Apperantly there is new TSB stating this is a software issue. Im getting new software, will post with more info.
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Dealer performed software update, apparently there is a TSB for this issue. My invoice states TSB 01-19-01. No actual parts were replaced.
Ill keep an eye on it...


----------



## nshewz28 (Jul 16, 2019)

I also had the TSB completed and after a few days the remote start isnt working again. It looks like the CEL is on when im standing outside the car after hitting the remote start, but when i start the car manually theres no lights or indicators on. Has anyone else experienced this after the update?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

nshewz28 said:


> I also had the TSB completed and after a few days the remote start isnt working again. It looks like the CEL is on when im standing outside the car after hitting the remote start, but when i start the car manually theres no lights or indicators on. Has anyone else experienced this after the update?


You likely have a pending code. Check with a code reader.


----------



## vwman53 (Mar 6, 2003)

I had the software update performed, a week later the CEL appeared and the remote start again failed to operate. Back to the dealer, they advised the SAI pump was failing and replaced it under warranty. That was just yesterday, we will see if this is a long term fix.


----------

